# case 570



## patrick (Jul 8, 2004)

i have a case 570, 1970 or 1971 does anyone know were i could find a pto unit for this tractor not the shaft but the whole unit
gears casing everything thank you


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by patrick _
> *i have a case 570, 1970 or 1971 does anyone know were i could find a pto unit for this tractor not the shaft but the whole unit
> gears casing everything thank you *


Welcome Patrick,
Where you located at. I think your best bet would be trying a salvage yard near you. Seems like frieght can kill a person trying to get parts. Most of my manuals stop at the 59 models. I have seen and been around the 870 and up, but the 570 must be a fairly small tractor. Any chance of posting a picture of it? Let us know where your located at and we can start a search of salvage yards.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Found these pictures of a Case 570

<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a13335.jpg>

<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a18476.jpg>

<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a3437.jpg>
caseman-d


----------

